# Business Development Scope For HVAC Technicians in Australia



## Barry M. (11 mo ago)

While operating in the air duct cleaning space for more than eight years with a NADCA certificate, now I have realized how online marketing has become profoundly important in terms of connecting with prospects ready to recruit.

Currently, we have accumulated more than SEVEN years' worth of data and insights related to this industry; as a result, now we are closely familiar with what potential customers are searching online, and ways to establish meaningful connections with several house owners likely to request for inspection and willing to pay. 

With our dedicated customer support housing more than 300 bilingual specialists and familiar with managing customized CRM, the team will work around the clock by managing as well as updating your calendar while notifying you regarding upcoming schedules, in case any changes might arise. 

Our _appointment setting support for HVAC_ specialists offers you a comprehensive promotional campaign through our revenue-sharing model designed to ensure feasibility for independent contractors; meaning, you are not entitled to deposit a large sum of money to get started. 

The deliverables associated with our campaign can be tailored depending on your business scale, and of course, your feasibility level. 

If you are currently running an air duct cleaning service in Australia, then feel free to reach out to me for more info.

Regards,
Barry M.


----------

